# How often do you replace pacifiers?



## aley28

I've read that you should replace them from anywhere as often as once every 2 weeks to once every 2 months. :wacko: Once a week if the baby is sick.

Parker's had his current one for about a month and I'm starting to wonder if I need to toss it and give him a new one or if he can have it for a while longer. :shrug:

How do you all do it?


----------



## hattiehippo

I've never replaced Tom's dummies - he had some of them for about 18 months now. He's never chewed them and none of them have split so I've never bothered changing them. 

I do regularly wash them and sterlise them in hot water. He normally gets through 3 a day so its not like he has them for ages and ages.


----------



## Tanikins

my lb has had his current dummies for 2 months if theres nothing wrong im not replacing them. they arent cheap


----------



## MrsPoodle

I've never replaced them. She's got 6 and only has them to sleep so they only get very lightly used.


----------



## Mrs_Random

Your supposed to replace them?

My boy still uses ones he had when he was born! He's really fussy though and will only take the 0+ mam ones, going to try and introduce 6 month ones eventually.


----------



## HungryHippo

Our package (we use MAM) says to replace every 1-2 months. But I think that applies to a single soother. Like other posters we have multiple soothers LO rotates through. And by 1-2 months of each she was on to the next size.


----------



## aley28

He only has one. Guess I'll let him have it for another month or so then replace it. :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

we lose them into the black dummy hole so i buy them quite a lot and have about 4 or 5 on the go in rotation!


----------



## bigbetty

Fran's had some of hers since birth! I just make sure they are in good condition, wash them in hot soapy water and sterilise them once she's used them all (we have a fair few lol). If they aren't falling apart or splitting then I don't see the point in replacing them x


----------



## ahcigar1

I've never heard of having to replace them and I haven't replaced them. I just wash all of them once a day to keep clean.


----------



## Blah11

i reckon its something the dummy manufacturers came up with to a. make more money and b. cover their asses! I pull them when im washing them just to make sure they're still 100% :)


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> i reckon its something the dummy manufacturers came up with to a. make more money and b. cover their asses! I pull them when im washing them just to make sure they're still 100% :)

:haha: You're probably right. I don't even wash Parker's... bad mommy. :blush:


----------



## alicemummy

Never have.

You can get them in poundland though. 2 for £1


----------



## Divinebeauty

I replace mine every 1-2 months.. and sterilize every night when she is sick

I use Mam pacifiers too that's how I found out when to replace! :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

MAM ones, hm? I've got some NUK ones that LO doesn't really seem to like all that much. He won't keep them in for nothing... he only sucks on them if I pretty much sit there and hold it in his mouth. But as soon as he spits it out, he wants it back. :haha: I think I'll invest in these MAM ones next, see how we get on :)


----------



## whit.

Sophia HATES those.

We use Nuk now, but we used Soothie or Soother ones when she was born.


----------



## aley28

I used to think a pacifier was a pacifier... now I know better :rofl:


----------



## MegzyAngel

we have 3 in rotation that get sterilized all the time. if they are still intact and not breaking or discoloured then i see no point in changing them.


----------



## Blah11

Roman will only take the tommee tippee ortho ones :dohh:


----------



## JZW

We just replaced Evie's. She's had them for two months. We have two in rotation which get washed and sterilised daily. There was no sign of wear at all. I just like buying things :haha: The mam designs are so cute :D


----------



## MrsPoodle

Lol ours are MAM too. They're fine, not discoloured or anything, so no need to replace them!


----------

